# question about anabol cycle



## nah (Jan 19, 2009)

Well im beginner and want to do a 4 weeks cycle on oral anabol thous blue pills . Im considering 4 weeks each day 30mg anabol.
Also 4 weeks running together with anabol nolvadex 20mg each day.
And pct after the 4 weeks i would run 3 weeks clomid mybe 25mg per day.
And during the anabol cycle i run also Live 52 for liver protection k ok with that.

So questions how likely is it that gyno will occur with anabol i have looked some post abouth different boards but not getting good answer and also seeing threats that anabol cycle is just shiat or something like that.

Second question is how much would i keep the gains people telling that you would loos 95% gains during the anabol cyle any info from people who have really done a pure anabol cycle would be appriciated.

Third question i have heard that anabol will get alot water into muscle and you would be very soft like a fat person is it true ?

Fourt question what happens if i loose alot like 80 % of anabol muscle mass would i look fat ?


age 23
height 186
weight 83kg 1kg =1000g
bodyfat dunno how much mybe 8-10%
trained 2,5 years doing gym and also running 6-8kilometer at least 2-3 times per week.

Also eating healthi.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 19, 2009)

nah said:


> Well im beginner and want to do a 4 weeks cycle on oral anabol thous blue pills . Im considering 4 weeks each day 30mg anabol.
> Also 4 weeks running together with anabol nolvadex 20mg each day.
> And pct after the 4 weeks i would run 3 weeks clomid mybe 25mg per day.
> And during the anabol cycle i run also Live 52 for liver protection k ok with that.
> ...



You obviously haven't done that much research cos your cycle suggestion and protection is shocking. I would train naturally for alittle longer and research diets and not anabol. The best thing to do to put on weight is change your diet. Eat lots of complex carbs, protein and essential fats. You obviously want to bulk so lower your cardio so your just maintaining health but not burning too many calories.

Plus you have only trained for 2.5 years which is nothing. I am sure you can achieve all you want through effective diet and training.

Dbol doesn't cause you to get fat at all. Infact it should reduce fat levels with effective diet. Most people who say they get fat off it do so cos they eat everything in front of them when on. It will cause massive amounts of water weight and that is why you will get softer. That is one of the main reasons the weight should drop off you when you cease usage. There is only so much lean muscle gain you can add in 6 weeks. So the rest is water retention so no wonder you drop it.

It is best to start with a test cycle. Something like 500mg for 10-12 weeks. I am just suggesting that incase your the typical 23 year old and just does it regardless what people say.

I just noticed you said 4 weeks and not 6 so even more reason not to. Think about it... how much effective muscle gain can you make in 4-6 weeks? It takes time and effort. AAS is not a magic pill. I would defo wait abit. There are great supplements you can take to help you reach your goals. The best being good whey protein, good blended protein, good weightgainer, good BCAA, Creatine, multi-vitamin, fish oils etc etc. Look into a good CEE product that will help you out. Then in the future look into AAS.

I am not gonna lie you can do good oral only cycles. But if you don't have the foundations in place what is the point. Reply with a complete listing of your typical days food and your training plan and we can help you. 

I have to add if you go off and just start it like most do then nolva during is not good. Nolva is great to have on hand incase of gyno. For such a short cycle I would say no protection would be fine. But arimidex is best to have as protection during incase your unhappy with certain sides and water weight (and gyno). Your pct should be 3/4 weeks of nolva at 20mg. If you do 4 weeks then 10mg in the final week. You wouldn't need cloimd if you just done dbol but it is a great combo with nolva for a pct. You should do days 1 at 250mg, days 2-11 at 100mg and days 12-21 at 50mg.

Let us know all the details I asked for and we can help you reach your goals. You really don't need AAS at all.

I forgot to say you put you eat healthy. Does that mean you eat clean and try to eat so your toned? If so then you need to change it and that s where you are going wrong. To get big you have to eat big... no other way. You need loads of protein throughout the day and through various sources. In addition to loads of complex carbs. I am talking lots of good vegetables, brown rice, porridge etc etc. I am gonna start having 3 bowls of porridge a day now. Added to that 2 weightgain shakes that are 150g each and then all my food. I am a hardgainer (most think they are but 95% are not). I am consuming atleast 6000 calories per day. Added to that 400g of protein per day and over 100g of good fats. I am just providing those details cause they are an indication. I am not huge by any means and to get bigger I have to eat that much. I am gonna start having 2 chicken meals per day and 2 tuna ones too. Thats alot of food to fit in. Everyone is different and I take more than most but if you want to bulk abit you have to eat big (regardless what your on). Then you manipulate your diet by gradually lowering carbs to get that ripped look. I have provided details of a cutting diet in the nutriton section. That is what I plan to do after my bulking phrase. 

Anyway let me know those details of your diet and training and please be honest.


----------



## nah (Jan 20, 2009)

im eating 3 times @ day some times four time if i eat four time then the 4-st is like eating only 2-eggs or some chicken feet. 
In  morning i eat some vegetables- pineapple, orange and also 2-3 slices bread without any butter, and porridge. Frome day to day sometimes also salats i eat or scrambled eggs something like that.

In dinner i eat fry- its different time to time fish, beefsteek with botateous and so one il do it always in eating house also drinking 2 cup of juice or 1 cup of milk and 1 cup of juice. Also eating 50-80g dessert from eating house to get me the energy to go training after 2 hours.

After-dinner il also eat some meal like makarons with meat, botateous with meat not so large than a dinner. Also drinking 2 cup of juice and 2-3 bread. 

Training il do atleast 1,5 hours.
Im doing bouth gymn and running atleast 4 four time per week usually 5 times.
2 times running 6-8 kilometers 45 minutes. And 3 days gymn in gymn im usually 1.5 hours doing like one day only back, then chest, arms and so one...



Lool but still i already got thous anabols lol wouldnt throw them just in trash...


----------

